# Merida Dakar 612



## Oochnöö (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

meine Tochter, drei Jahre und ein paar Tage mit einem Jahr Laufraderfahrung, soll jetzt im Frühjahr ein richtiges Fahrrad bekommen.

Zur Wahl stehen bisher des Spezi Hotrock 12 und Islabikes Cnoc 14. Bei letzterem bin ich mir wegen der Größe noch nicht sicher, auch weil Töchterchen sich auf kleineren Fahruntersätzen sicherer fühlt, auch wenn die Größe eigentlich passt.

Nun ist das Merida Dakar 612 noch bei mir auf dem Radar aufgetaucht, leider finde ich dazu im Netz keine Erfahrungswerte. Kennt von Euch hier jemand das Bike und kann mir dazu etwas sagen, so im Vergleich zum Hotrock z.B.

Danke schonmal...


----------



## chris5000 (10. Januar 2011)

Oochnöö schrieb:


> Bei letzterem bin ich mir wegen der Größe noch nicht sicher



Die Größentabelle kennst Du? Die ist sehr exakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oochnöö (10. Januar 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Die Größentabelle kennst Du? Die ist sehr exakt.



Ja, kenne ich. Auch dass sie als exakt gilt, weiß ich. sonst würde ich garnicht auf die Idee kommen, das Cnoc14 auszuwählen 

Momentan hat Töchterchen exakt die dort genannten Mindestmaße,  so dass sie in ein zwei Monaten gut da rauf passen sollte.

Andererseits fährt sie noch heute lieber mit ihrem Winzling-Puky als mit einem LikeABike. Habe einfach das Gefühl, dass sie sich auf kleineren Fahrzeugen sicherer fühlt. Was soll ich da machen...?


----------



## chris5000 (10. Januar 2011)

Oochnöö schrieb:


> Momentan hat Töchterchen exakt die dort genannten Mindestmaße,  so dass sie in ein zwei Monaten gut da rauf passen sollte.



Ich hatte meiner Tochter seinerzeit das CNOC 14 bestellt, obwohl sie noch leicht unterhalb der Mindestbeinlänge lag: Einen Rothan-Sattel (Rothan=Laufrad von Islabikes) einzeln dazubestellt, im Radladen hier eine Alu-Kerzensattelstütze für EUR 5.- gekauft und die Sitzhöhe war so nochmal ca. 2cm niedriger. So ist sie über die ersten Monate gekommen, bis die Beine lang genug für Original Stütze und Sattel waren.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Oochnöö (10. Januar 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meiner Tochter seinerzeit das CNOC 14 bestellt, obwohl sie noch leicht unterhalb der Mindestbeinlänge lag: Einen Rothan-Sattel (Rothan=Laufrad von Islabikes) einzeln dazubestellt,...



Danke Chris für deine Bemühungen. Hauptsächlich deine Posts hier im Forum haben mich zum Cnoc14 bewegt. Ich weiß auch von dem Sattelumbau. Das brachte mich auf die Idee, den niedrigen Sattel ihres Laufrades auf das Cnoc zu montieren. Ein befreundeter Mechaniker hat auch schon eine Lösung dafür.

Deshalb: Danke für die Tipps, aber jetzt lass es mal um das Merida hier gehen...

Danke+Gruß
Jens


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Januar 2011)

Das Merida hat Rücktritt und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen, dass mein Kurzer sofort problemlos mit V-Brake klar gekommen ist. Im Gegensatz dazu, habe ich schon oft von Problemen auf die spätere Umstellung von Rücktritt auf V-Brakes gehört beim nächsten Rad. 

Ansonsten kann man auf den Bilder, die ich gefunden habe, nix erkennen wie dick der Lenkerdurchmesser ist und ob ein Kind mit der verbauten Bremse/Hebel überhaupt vorne ordentlich bremsen kann. "76L" heisst 76mm lange Kurbel? Da würde ich ich einfach mal Innenbeinlänge und Größe hier posten, ist wesentlich aussagekräftiger als das Alter.


----------



## lekanteto (11. Januar 2011)

Oochnöö schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> Nun ist das Merida Dakar 612 noch bei mir auf dem Radar aufgetaucht. Kennt von Euch hier jemand das Bike und kann mir dazu etwas sagen, so im Vergleich zum Hotrock z.B.


Ich kenne es leider nicht. Anhand der Beschreibung und Bilder wage ich zu behaupten, dass es der Zwillingsbruder vom Hotrock ist.


----------



## chris5000 (11. Januar 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> dass es der Zwillingsbruder vom Hotrock ist.



Ja. Sieht wirklich so aus. Und dafür spricht auch, dass Merida einen 19% Anteil an Specialized hält und Specialized-Räder bei Merida hergestellt werden.


----------



## Oochnöö (11. Januar 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich kenne es leider nicht. Anhand der Beschreibung und Bilder wage ich zu behaupten, dass es der Zwillingsbruder vom Hotrock ist.



Hmm, die Unterschiede sind bestimmt nicht groß, aber die Rahmen unterscheiden sich doch - insbesondere das Oberrohr. Insgesamt wirkt der Spezi-Rahmen filigraner. Ist das Rad damit auch leichter?

Vielleicht übertreibe ich auch, wenn ich mir um solche Kleinigkeiten Gedanken mache, aber ich hatte vor kurzem ein Scott und ein Felt 12 Zoll Kinderrad in den Händen und die waren beide so bleischwer, dass ich sowas nie kaufen würde. Da Herstellerangeben meist nicht zu trauen ist , würden mir echte Erfahrungen hier weiterhelfen. Aber soweit ich das sehe, weiß hier keiner Bescheid, macht ja nichts...

Gruß
Jens


----------

